# Vis / bottom temps?



## captainmw (Sep 5, 2011)

I have a few friends coming in town this weekend and wanting to dive but they were asking me how the vis and bottom temps have been the last few days. Anyone have updates on out in the 10-15 mile range (Russian Freighter vicinity)?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Temp Saturday ranged from 71.6-74.5 at around 90ft, idk how far out we were? Viz was probably a good 50ft in most spots.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I was fine with a 3mm.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

3 mil was good this weekend. I normally just leave it halfway in between dives but it was so hot I couldn't keep it on.


----------

